# [X] Crlt+Alt+BackSpace (Abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos...

Resulta que tras varias actualizaciones me dejaron de funcionar correctamente los drivers de nvidia (no se que del glx... que no funcionaba), el caso es que reinstalando los drivers se ha solucionado...

pero he notado que ya no funciona el Crlt+Alt+BackSpace para salir de las X a consola...

¿Por que ya no funciona? ¿se puede volver a activar?

menos mal que si que funciona el Crtl+Alt+F1 y desde la consola a base de ps -A|grep xdm y X he podido matar las x y el gdm para poder reinstalar los drivers de NVIDIA

Un saludo a todos

----------

## cameta

En las nuevas versiones de xorg no funciona por defecto. 

Tienes que activar una politica.

copia /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi to /etc/hal/fdi/policy 

Edita

```
(Find the "input.keys" section)

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

(Add the "terminate" merge string as shown)

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

[b]      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>[/b]

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev<merge>

      </match>

    </match>

```

Reinicia HALD

/etc/init.d/hald restart

Y te volvera a funcionar

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  me dejaron de funcionar correctamente los drivers de nvidia 

 

Por cierto hay un mensaje que ocurre con la aceleración

Eselect-opengl package now strips the libGL.la file. This file was broken and

thus we proceeded with its removal. It brings slight inconvenience on you fellow

users. After emerging the new version =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 please

emerge one more package dev-util/lafilefixer and use it for fixing all various

compilation issues by running as root:

# lafilefixer --justfixit

Note that not-running this command will bring you compilation issues so you

should really pay attention to this message and act upon it.

Esto también es importante

----------

## will198

# lafilefixer --justfixit 

Esto ya lo hice... leí la noticia e hice lo que decian... no entiendo muy bien que significa pero si los de gentoo me lo recomiendan... mejor hacerles caso... de todas formas el driver de nvidia no funcionaba a pesar del lafilefixer --justfix

Lo de la política esa del xorg... a ver si mañana lo puedo hacer... hoy ya no tengo tiempo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------

## will198

Hola al final lo he añadido ahora... pero no funciona... les dejo al final del post el código del fichero de policy:

con la línea:            <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge> añadida por mi...

por cierto cuando reinicio el hald me dice:

 * Service consolekit starting                                            [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  consolekit failed to start

¿esto que es?

root@localhost:/etc/hal/fdi/policy# cat 10-x11-input.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

           <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

----------

## cameta

Pon tu /etc/make.conf

a ver si has compilado la use hal.

¿Tienes soporte evdev en el kernel?

----------

## will198

el cat del make.conf

alex@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

# OPCIONES INICIALES

# CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# flags usadas para poder instalar maxima y wxmaxima

#USE="wxwidgets"

#USE="gd"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

# Estasflags las puse para que funcionase correctamente las X

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="gnome X branding dbus hal jpeg jpeg2k lock session startup-notification thunar cdda cddax cdparanoia nls"

alex@localhost ~ $

----------

## cameta

La hal esta,

Asegurate de que esto este también:

```
Device Drivers --->

  Input device support --->

  <*>  Event interface
```

----------

